# Richtiger Einstieg in die SPS-Welt. 1. Fragen (Vorkenntnisse mit Mikrocontrollern)



## Josha (26 März 2015)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

ich komme aus dem Elektronikbereich und habe Erfahrungen mit Mikrocontroller der Marke Atmel und der Software Atmel Studio (Programmiersprache C/C++).
Ebenfalls habe ich Erfahrungen mit Motoren, Sensoren jeglicher Art, digitalen Ein- und Aus- sowie analogen Ein- und Ausgängen. Jedoch alles eher im Kapitel Gleichstrom.
In meinem privaten Haushalt habe ich bisher mit einfachen Logikbaugruppen wie Theben Pharao (das ist aber schon länger her) und zuletzt mit Siemens Logo gearbeitet. Letztere Logik, steuert die gesamte Elektrik meines Kellers.

Nun kommen in Zukunft beruflich (Maschinenbaufrabrik) andere und größere Projekte auf mich zu, die meiner Meinung nach industrielle SPS erfordern.
Und an dieser Stelle möchte ich euch gerne die ein oder andere Frage stellen.
Ein aktuelles Projekt wird z.B. die Ansteuerung von Richtung und Geschwindigkeit von mehreren Motoren in Abhängigkeit von Sensoren und Auswertung von Daten sein. Dies sogar - man kennt es von einigen Chefs - recht zeitnah. Wir sprechen hier von wenigen Monaten in der Ergebnisse vorliegen müssen.
Schon bei der Besprechung habe ich festgestellt, dass die Grenzen mit den einfachen µ-Controllern erreicht sind. Zumal es dafür keine industriellen Richtlinien gibt und ich dabei auch kein gutes Gefühl habe. Oft genug ist es passiert, dass ein Controllerboard aus unerfindlichen Gründen seinen Dienst versagt hat. Dann lieber richtig und so wie es sich gehört.

Meine Schwierigkeit liegt nun in erster Linie darin mich für das richtige System zu entscheiden auf das ich mich dann auch anschließend konzentrieren möchte.
Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es CoDeSys-SPS-Systeme mit genormter Programmiersprache. So z.B. EATON-SPS mit einfachen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten (Link hier).
Und z.B. noch Siemens Simatic S7. Ebenfalls mit sehr, sehr vielen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten (ehrlich gesagt bin ich auf Anhieb mit den Möglichkeiten überfordert und bräuchte da etwas Hilfestellung).
Gegen letztere Steuerung hat der Vorgesetzte leider ein großes Missverhältnis. Ursache: wird sich noch herausstellen, denke ich.

Zusammengefasst sind mir folgende Dinge wichtig:
- zügige Erlernbarkeit der Programmierung in den ersten Schritten. Intensivierung durch weitere Schulungen.
- Schnittstellen um Motoren mit Frequenzumrichtern etc. zu steuern, Sensoren auszuwerten, Berechnungen und Logiken aufbauen.

Was würdet ihr mir als SPS-Anfänger empfehlen? Bzw. wo und womit fängt man am besten an?
Im Voraus allerbesten Dank!


----------



## Solaris (26 März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich würde hier Wago empfehlen mit einer Codesys-SPS. Die Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten sind gut, Informationen über Codesys und Wago sind reichlich vorhanden.
Siemens ist wohl momentan was für Leute mit starken Nerven, zumindest die neueren Plattformen sind bei Siemens nicht ganz so rund.

Ein Wago-Starterset wäre doch mal ein Anfang. Zum Beispiel: Ethernet Starterkit 750-880.

Ansonsten ist die Welt der Steuerungstechnik recht groß, da gibt es noch viele andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 März 2015)

Eingesetzte Technik ist vor alm auch vom vorgaben und Geldbeutel der Kunde abhängig.

Wenn Hannover nicht zu weit weg ist, würde ich ein besuch an der Hannover messe empfehlen.
http://www.hannovermesse.de/

Die ist schon in 2 / 3 Wochen. Da kann Mann die Produkte / unterschiede sehen.

Bram


----------



## Boxy (27 März 2015)

> Meine Schwierigkeit liegt nun in erster Linie darin mich für das richtige System zu entscheiden auf das ich mich dann auch anschließend konzentrieren möchte.
> Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es CoDeSys-SPS-Systeme mit genormter Programmiersprache. So z.B. EATON-SPS mit einfachen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten (Link hier).
> Und z.B. noch Siemens Simatic S7. Ebenfalls mit sehr, sehr vielen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten (ehrlich gesagt bin ich auf Anhieb mit den Möglichkeiten überfordert und bräuchte da etwas Hilfestellung).


 
Eine Empfehlung für das richtige System, glaube ich, kann niemand Dir geben.
Hierzu fehlen einfach auch Infos zu den nötigen Parameter.
Da könnten sich die Prioritäten von Kunde zu Kunde bzw. teils von Anforderung zu Anforderung verschieben können. Hierzu ist es aber auch Vorteilhaft ein Pflichtenheft zu erstellen.

Oft ist es auch so, dass die Kunden eigene Präferenzen haben und da ist es meist von Vorteil sich damit zu arrangieren. Es ist meist Sinnvoll auf die Kundenpräferenzen einzugehen, was sich teils im Support durch den Kunden wiederspiegeln kann! Frage ist auch z.B. die Ersatzteilhaltung usw.
Wenn z.B. Kunde A meist Siemens einsetzt, wäre es doch naheliegend dies auch dort zu machen.
Anderseits kann Kunde B ggf. Wago oder B&R einsetzen …


----------



## RobiHerb (27 März 2015)

*Raspberry PI*

Es gibt hier eigentlich nur 2 Welten, Siemens und Codesys.

TIA (Siemens) ist gegenüber Codesys weit zurück und auch auf eine Firma (Siemens) im Prinzip beschränkt.

Als Anfänger (der bestimmt schon einen Laptop hat) würde ich mir bei Pollin, Conrad oder vergleichbaren Händlern einen Rasdpberry PI für < 50 Euro zulegen

Dazu ein PI Interface für < 30 Euro und schon hast Du die komplette und potente Hardware, um loszulegen.

Hier im Forum tummeln sich einige, die da auch forschen und mit Rat und Tat weiterhelfen.


----------



## norustnotrust (27 März 2015)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> TIA (Siemens) ist gegenüber Codesys weit zurück und auch auf eine Firma (Siemens) im Prinzip beschränkt.



Ich kann einem Anfänger gegenüber so einen Satz nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Bei allen Problemen mit TIA ist es noch immer so dass in vielen Industrien Siemens gesetzt ist und overall wahrscheinlich Marktführer ist. Dieser Satz suggeriert Siemens wäre 2te Wahl in der SPS Welt und das stimmt nicht. Auch jemandem einen RasPI zu empfehlen der industriellen Anwendungen machen will grenzt für mich schon an Kriminalität.


----------



## norustnotrust (27 März 2015)

Josha schrieb:


> - zügige Erlernbarkeit der Programmierung in den ersten Schritten. Intensivierung durch weitere Schulungen.
> - Schnittstellen um Motoren mit Frequenzumrichtern etc. zu steuern, Sensoren auszuwerten, Berechnungen und Logiken aufbauen.



Gegenfragen:
- Machst du Serienmaschinenbau, Sondermaschinenbau oder Anlagenbau (Prozesstechnische Anlagen)?
- Wie viele Sensoren, Aktoren wirst du haben?
- Welche Branche ist das ca?


----------



## GLT (27 März 2015)

Welches System das richtige (für euch) ist, hängt von euerer Kundschaft ab - was hilft es, wenn ihr S7 macht, die Kunden aber B&R fordern (beispielhaft) u. S7 nicht wollen? Oder sich die Konstellation anders herum ergibt?



Josha schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir als SPS-Anfänger empfehlen? Bzw. wo und womit fängt man am besten an?


Einen guten Einstieg bietet hier Wago.
Mit dem Starterkit ist der Einstieg günstig u. i.A. ist auch ein Einstiegskurs bei Wago mit enthalten (für die 1.Hürden).
Somit ist der 1.Schritt in CoDeSyS-programmierten Systemen relativ schnell zu meistern, die Lernkurve sehr steil.
Da CoDeSys weite Verbreitung hat, kann das Wissen von Wago gut auf ein neues Zielsystem mitgenommen werden - sogar eure bislangen Entwicklungen sind leicht portierbar.

Wenn also Siemens nicht zwingend erforderlich ist u. man eine breite Einstiegsbasis sucht, wäre CoDeSys mit Wago meine Empfehlung.

Vlt. wäre für eure Eigenboards auch das hier von Interesse http://www.beck-ipc.com/de/products/


----------



## RobiHerb (30 März 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ich kann einem Anfänger gegenüber so einen Satz nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Bei allen Problemen mit TIA ist es noch immer so dass in vielen Industrien Siemens gesetzt ist und overall wahrscheinlich Marktführer ist. Dieser Satz suggeriert Siemens wäre 2te Wahl in der SPS Welt und das stimmt nicht.



Die SPS Welt endet nicht an der Deutschen Grenze. Dass Siemens hier in Deutschland einen hohen Marktanteil hat, bestreite ich nicht. Aber wenn man das schon so ausdrückt, 2.Wahl sind sie für mich schon. 
Und falls es weitere Fragen hierzu geben sollte, ich kenne die Siemens Schiene seit der MS-DOS Zeit und der S5 und habe auch das TIA auf meinen Rechnern und bis in letzter Zeit auch meinen Senf zu TIA und Profinet etc hier mit abgegeben.




norustnotrust schrieb:


> Auch jemandem einen RasPI zu empfehlen der industriellen Anwendungen machen will grenzt für mich schon an Kriminalität.



Kriminalität ist wohl etwas übertrieben, mein Rat ging dahin, kauf Dir für weniger als 100 Euro das RasPi System und Du hast eine moderne Umgebung, mit der Du als Anfänger preiswert LERNEN kannst. 

http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-raspberry-pi-sl.html

Der RasPi wird übrigens soweit ich weiss von Sony produziert, da sollte auch die Hardware in guter Qualität vom Band fallen. Dass der RasPi/Codesys unter Linux läuft erfreut nicht, aber auch daran wird gearbeitet.

Mit einer TIA Lizenz und einer Siemens Hardware kommt das teurer.

Wer als Anfänger gleich Industrie Anlagen in die Welt setzen möchte, ist allerdings wirklich gut beraten, sich auch schon einmal einen Rechtsanwalt zu suchen.


----------



## norustnotrust (30 März 2015)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Die SPS Welt endet nicht an der Deutschen Grenze. Dass Siemens hier in Deutschland einen hohen Marktanteil hat, bestreite ich nicht. Aber wenn man das schon so ausdrückt, 2.Wahl sind sie für mich schon.



Also meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach ist in meiner Branche (Anlagenbau) SIEMENS überall außer in den USA Marktführer. Wie es in anderen Branchen aussieht weiß ich nicht. 
Deine generalisierte Aussage die impliziert man solle sich besser nicht mit SIEMENS auseinandersetzen sondern mit einem Raspi und Codesys ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, absoluter Mist. Zumal der TE zu wenig Infos liefert in welcher Branche und mit welcher Anlagengröße er zu tun hat ist es imho fahrlässig (=kriminell) ihm von SIEMENS kategorisch abzuraten. 

Auch anzudeuten ein RasPi sei in irgendeiner Form für industrielle Anwendungen geeignet , da er von Sony produziert wird ist doch auch Mist oder? imho hat der TE klar kommuniziert er hat eine Anlage die er zeitnah umsetzen muß und sucht nicht ein "Spielsystem um sich der SPS Welt akademisch zu nähern. Also wenn ich eine Anlage (oder eine Maschine) kaufen würde und der Lieferant sagt mir da läuft ein RasPi würde mich das nicht überzeugen (vornehm ausgedrückt).

Wenn man mit seinen (potentiellen) Lieferanten vernünftig redet bekommt man immer ein System zur Evaluierung und muss nicht mit einem RasPi herumexperimentieren.


----------



## Parmaster (30 März 2015)

Mal davon abgesehen steht auch bei Codesys folgendes beim Betrieb mit einem RPi dabei:



> Dieses Produkt dient ausschließlich zu Test- und Lehrzwecken und darf nicht industriell eingesetzt werden.



Für Lernzwecke ist das sicherlich die preisgünstigste Wahl, da selbst die kleinsten Starter-Kits mehrere hundert Euro kosten.


Aber, nur weil überall Siemens eingesetzt wird, heißt das nicht, das man es auch nutzen muss.


----------



## Boxy (31 März 2015)

Leute ihr/wir drehen uns doch hier im Kreis und jeder hat so seine Meinung.
Ja, es gibt je nach Anforderungen entsprechende Systeme, sei es Siemens (nicht nur TIA), die CoDeSys Welt, Fanuc oder …

Es fehlen hierzu aber immer noch weitere Infos vom TE, um eine Präzisere Empfehlung zu geben!


----------



## RobiHerb (31 März 2015)

*Danke*



Parmaster schrieb:


> ... Für Lernzwecke ist das sicherlich die preisgünstigste Wahl, da selbst die kleinsten Starter-Kits mehrere hundert Euro kosten.
> 
> 
> Aber, nur weil überall Siemens eingesetzt wird, heißt das nicht, das man es auch nutzen muss.



Danke, endlich mal einer, der meine Empfehlung richtig versteht.

Der Themenstarter hat Erfahrung mit Microcontrollern also ist der RasPi fast oder sogar echt ein alter Bekannter.

Der Themenstarter muss ggf. seine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem eigenen Geld finanzieren, er wird kaum etwas unter dem Preis des RasPi miit Codesys finden.

Zum Thema allgemein: Computer war auch einmal fast identisch mit dem Wort IBM bei der Industrie.


----------



## zako (31 März 2015)

Josha schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst sind mir folgende Dinge wichtig:
> - zügige Erlernbarkeit der Programmierung in den ersten Schritten. Intensivierung durch weitere Schulungen.
> - Schnittstellen um Motoren mit Frequenzumrichtern etc. zu steuern, Sensoren auszuwerten, Berechnungen und Logiken aufbauen.
> 
> ...



... im (Sonder-)maschinenbau  wäre für mich SIEMENS die erste Wahl.
Ich denke gerade am Anfang ist es von Vorteil wenn man HMI/PLC & Drives, SAFETY, ... alles aus einer Hand hat.
Kurse etc. gibt es auch entsprechend. 
Von der Verbreitung ohnehin - man braucht ja nur die Anzahl Fragen zu entsprechenden Produkten hier im Forum anschauen.


----------



## Parmaster (1 April 2015)

Als ob Siemens der einzige Hersteller ist der so etwas anbietet!? 

Und nur weil es jeder benutzt, heißt es nicht das es gut ist, siehe Fragen im Forum.


----------



## Josha (7 April 2015)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen,

schon einmal herzlichen Dank für eure konstruktiven Beiträge! Auch wenn ich bemerke, dass sich dort die Geister scheiden. 



			
				Boxy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Empfehlung für das richtige System, glaube ich, kann niemand Dir geben.
> Hierzu fehlen einfach auch Infos zu den nötigen Parameter.



So einfach kann und will ich     es mir auch nicht machen. Was ich benötige ist eben gerade für den Anfang     eine grobe Richtung. Die exakten Infos und Parameter sind bis jetzt     ebenfalls noch nicht festgelegt.



			
				norustnotrust schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfragen:
> - Machst du Serienmaschinenbau, Sondermaschinenbau oder Anlagenbau (Prozesstechnische Anlagen)?
> - Wie viele Sensoren, Aktoren wirst du haben?
> - Welche Branche ist das ca?




Es handelt sich dabei um Sondermaschinenbau (ich musste erst mal die genauen Unterschiede googlen  )
Es wird also so sein, dass später auch - wenn gewünscht - Kundenwünsche     umgesetzt werden. Dies betrifft dann allerdings nur produktionsrelevante     Abläufe, nicht jedoch welche Steuerung im Hintergrund arbeiten wird.
Das spielt auch bei unseren anderen Maschinen keine Rolle.
Bisher kann ich das nur grob     überschlagen. Wir sprechen hier von ca. 5. Sensoren und 5 Aktoren.
Beschreiben kann ich unser     Unternehmen insoweit, dass wir Maschinen bauen, die die aus einem Rohstoff     ein Produkt herstellen. Mein Projekt wird auch überschaubar und passt am     Ende in jedes Wohnzimmer. Der Rest ist streng geheim! ;-)



			
				GLT schrieb:
			
		

> Welches System das richtige (für euch) ist, hängt von euerer Kundschaft ab - was hilft es, wenn ihr S7 macht, die Kunden aber B&R fordern (beispielhaft) u. S7 nicht wollen? Oder sich die Konstellation anders herum ergibt?




An dieser Stelle gibt es wie     gesagt Entschärfung, da wir von unseren Kunden keinerlei Vorgabe erhalten,     welche Steuerung eingesetzt wird. Nur das Produkt muss stimmen.



			
				GLT schrieb:
			
		

> Einen guten Einstieg bietet hier Wago.




Wie auch schon von solaris zu     Beginn des Threads erwähnt, ist das wahrscheinlich der Tipp den ich     gebraucht habe.  Danke!



			
				norustnotrust" schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man mit seinen(potentiellen) Lieferanten vernünftig redet bekommt man immer ein System zur Evaluierung und muss nicht mit einem RasPi herumexperimentieren.




Ein Termin mit einem     Vertreter von Wago ist bereits abgestimmt. Ich freue mich schon auf den     Termin, da so die ganzen anfänglichen Fragen geklärt werden können, die     ich euch an dieser Stelle ersparen möchte. 

@ RobiHerb
Danke für den Tipp mit RasPi. Gut zu wissen für evtl. spätere Schreibtischexperimente! An dieser Stelle muss allerdings nicht auf die preisgünstigste Lösung gewechselt werden.Von daher kann es schon direkt eine richtige SPS sein.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich habe mich nun für CoDeSys und Wago entschieden. Der Termin mit einem Vertreter steht und so werde ich nun meine ersten Erfahrungen sammeln, Seminare ausfindig machen und Bücher lesen und alles was eben dazugehört.

Auf der Codesys-Seite bin ich auf interessante Fachliteratur aufmerksam geworden.
Hier zu sehen.
Interessant klingen z.B. folgende Bücher/eBooks:


IEC 61131-3 mit CODESYS V3:     Ein Praxisbuch für SPS-Programmierer
Der Lastwechselregler
Grundlagen IEC 61131-3 auf     Basis von CODESYS
SPS-Workshop mit     Programmierung nach IEC 61131 mit vielen praktischen Beispielen
Hat an dieser Stelle noch jemand einen guten Tipp für, welche Literatur für den Anfang gut geeignet ist?


----------



## norustnotrust (8 April 2015)

Josha schrieb:


> Beschreiben kann ich unser     Unternehmen insoweit, dass wir Maschinen bauen, die die aus einem Rohstoff     ein Produkt herstellen


Wow, ich wäre vorsichtig solche Internas einfach hier auszuplaudern.... 

Ansonsten wurde dir ja anscheinend geholfen. Viel Glück!


----------



## shrimps (8 April 2015)

Hallo Josha,
ein kleiner Beitrag von meiner letzten Erfahrung / Neueinstig SPS:
Mein Basiswissen: > 20 Jahre Programmierer (PC-Welt / Grossrechner), Grundlagen Elektro...

Ich bin seit 08/2014 von 0% in die SPS-Welt eingestiegen.
Durch einen Erstkontakt mit einem "Beckhoff-lastigen" bin ich erstmal nur in diese Welt eingetaucht:
Viele Bücher gekauft (kann ich später mal aufschreiben / listen) und zig-mal gelesen...
Dann via Ebay und hier gebraucher Hardware erworben:
Diverse Busklemmen, BC´s , BK´s etc. sowohl EL als auch KL
Dann sehr viel mit Twincat v2.x ausprobiert, gelernt, Bücher, und vor allem hier im Formum Tag und Nacht mitgelesen, fast alle Bereiche...
Das ist sehr mühsam, aber durch verschiedene selbst gemachte Projekte wie z.Bsp: ein Fischertechnikroboter aufbauen, und ihn mit zusätzlichen Sensoren ausstatten, selber alles mit einer Beckhoff verkablen etc. ist schon sehr gut um das "echte" zusammenspiel zwischen den Systemen zu erkennen.
Dabei sind mir daa beim Programmieren erst die Sachen aufgefallen, welche bei der reinen Simulation im Programm nie zu einem Fehler führten...

Nun, "eigeneinschätzung", kann ich hier und da mal Einsteigern im Codieren von Abläufen mit ST helfen...
Selber bin ich noch weit weg von den hier verfügbaren Profis, welche ja dieses als Tagesjob machen !

Aber es macht Spaß und wäre natürlich einfacher, man hätte jemanden, der einem ab und an "daneben stände"...

Ach und wegen der entbrannten Diskussion um Raspi etc.:
Ich habe vorher 1/2 Jahr lang mit Pokeys57e, ner Logo 0BA7 und anderem 5V-Kleinkram(3.3V) experimentiert.
Mein Fazi:
Da ich kein Elektroniker bin / werde, habe ich meist mehr über das Zeugs gefl*cht als das es mir geholfen hat.
Jetzt mit der soliden 24v Industrietechnik läuft einfach alles was ich zusammenbaue länger als x-tage / Stunden zuverlässig.

LG
Shrimps


----------



## Elektricks (8 April 2015)

> Bisher kann ich das nur grob überschlagen. Wir sprechen hier von ca. 5. Sensoren und 5 Aktoren.


Bei dieser Größe setzen wir S7 1200er ein - je nach späterer erweiterbarkeit fangen die bei 120€ Netto an - dafür kriegst Du bei Wago nichts... "Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!"
Weiß nicht was bei Wago die Entwicklungsumgebung kostet, die wird dafür ein ganzes Stück günstiger sein...

Die Kunden fordern auch ab und an LOGO "kotz" Programmieren ist das nicht, hab die neue aber noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sehr Siemens lastig bin, arbeite seit knapp 15 Jahren damit. 
Auch mit TIA komme ich ganz gut aus, auch wenn die Geschwindigkeit echt mies ist, aber ich brauche - vermutlich so wie du - keine High End Programme sondern mache hauptsächlich einfache Abläufe, Schrittketten.

Bin auch nicht ausschließlich SPS Programmierer sondern mache alles - vom Entwurf, Projektierung Dimensionierung der Elektrotechnik, Schaltplan zeichnen und Aufbau bis hin zur Programmierung.
Dabei sind dies auch meist Sondermaschinen mit maximal ca. 32E/A - also eher überschaubar...

Bei größeren Projekten (bisher maximal ca. 300E/A) setze ich inzwischen die ET200SP oder 1500er CPUs ein - früher 300er, aber die sind ja schon so gut wie abgekündigt ;-)


----------



## ostermann (9 April 2015)

Warum empfehlen hier eigentlich alle Wago wenn es Codesys sein soll. Können die irgendwas besser oder billiger als Beckhoff? Ich kenne mich bei Wago nicht so aus, habe aber das Gefühl, das Beckhoff deutlich breiter aufgestellt ist (Antriebe, Panel-PCs, Touch-Displays)?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## MasterOhh (9 April 2015)

Was ist denn an Wago verkehrt?
Der Vorteil bei Beckhoff wäre natürlich, dass man die TwinCAT 2 Runtime für 30 Tage auf jeden PC mit 32Bit Windows laufen lassen kann (Achtung bei Laptops! => TC mag kein Speedstepping). So kann man auch ohne Hardware einfache Programm testen.
Wenn dass auch mit Codesys funktioniert, hat sich das aber schon wieder egalisiert.

Andererseits wird Codesys von einer Reihe von Steuerungsherstellern eingesetzt. Man beschränkt sich also nicht nur auf eine Marke wie bei TwinCAT/Beckhoff.


----------



## Parmaster (9 April 2015)

Sowohl auf Wago als auch auf Beckhoff läuft Codesys.


----------

